# Fliegenfischen am Rhein



## Noob-Flyer (8. August 2002)

Hi,

ich hab schon ein paarmal Fliegenfischer am Rhein gesehen und ich wollt mal wissen, ob einer von euch schon mal Erfahrungen damit gemacht hat, oder ob er schonmal was vielverspechendes darüber gehört hat? Wenn ja ich wär über jede Information dankbar(Köder,Stellen etc.).
Ich besitzte eine Fliegenrute bestückt mit einer WF6F Schnur und wollt wissen, ob die auch dort geeingnet ist. Danke für alle Antworten


            cyas   Noob-Flyer


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2002)

Mit der 6er Rute kannst Du es auf jeden Fall auf Döbel versuchen, an entsprechenden Stellen (nicht zu tief, nicht zu starke Strömung). Nymphe oder große Naßfliegen probieren, sinkendes Vorfach.
Mit stärkeren Ruten und Sinkschnur ist sicher auch angeln mit Streamer auf Hecht und Zander möglich. Dabei Stahlvorfach nicht vergessen.


----------



## til (8. August 2002)

Im Altrhein zwischen Basel und Breisach solls (ausser Döbeln und so) auch schöne Äschen geben...


----------



## Noob-Flyer (8. August 2002)

Nicht zustarkströmende Stellen sind in den Buhnenfeldern kein Problem, die meisten auch relativ flach sind, doch wo soll ich dort ansetzten? Gibt es Anhaltspunkte wo eine gute Stelle sein kann, oder soll ich einfach probieren?
Des weiteren ist die Frage an welcher Stelle des Buhnenfeldes man ansetzten soll. Soll ich eher von der Krippe oder vom Rand ins Buhnenfeld angeln und an welcher Seite, die weiter stromaufwärts ist, oder dort wo das Wasser hineinkommt?


edit: Ich fische meist am Rhein nähe Düsseldorf...


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2002)

Ich würde es am Buhnenkopf probieren, die Fliege mit der Strömung rauslassen, und wenn sie in den Kessel treibt vielleicht ein bißchen zupfen. 
Oder zwischen den Buhnen, wenn Rückraum zum werfen ist, an die Strömung ranwerfen und durch die Buhne treiben lassen.
Versuch macht kluch!!


----------



## Noob-Flyer (8. August 2002)

Da meine Wurfkünste noch nicht so überragend sind, werd ich wohl erstmal die erste Variante probieren und mit meinem gringen Nymphenangebot mal testen, ob nicht dochmal etwas zuschnappt.
Danke für alle Tipps!

edit: Ist zb. die Montage eines Bleischrots auf dem Vorfach ratsam?


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2002)

Kommt auf Strömung und Tiefe an. Ich würde das Blei(chen) auf jeden Fall direkt an den Streamer/Nymphe/Naßfliege setzen.


----------



## Noob-Flyer (8. August 2002)

Werd ich sobald wie möglich mal testen und das Ergebnis dann  hier mal posten.

thx


----------



## Noob-Flyer (21. August 2002)

Danke für alle Tipps,

doch hat auf meine Streamer nix gebissen. Ich werd mir n paar Nymphen zulegen und dann wird irgendwann schon was kommen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2002)

Nur nicht nachlassen!!!


----------



## laverda (7. Juni 2009)

*Fliegenfischen im Rhein*

Hi Flifis, 
ich bin nun seit einiger Zeit mit der Fliegenrute und Streamern am Rhein linksseitig zwischen Duisburg und Rheinberg unterwegs, fange hier schon mal Zander, Barsch, Aland. Der richtige Durchbruch zum regelmäßigen und gezielten Fang fehlt aber noch. An den Streamern liegt es wohl nicht, im Baggersee fange ich damit besser als z.B. mit Gufi. 
Da der Rhein fürs Fliegenfischen bestimmt kein 0-8-15 Gewässer ist, mache ich hier mal dieses Thema auf. 
Gesucht werden z.B. Fliegen, Streamer, Gerätetipps, Grundsätzliches zum Angeln zwischen und auf den Buhnen, vor Packlage usw., aber auch Anmerkungen, Erfahrungen und Fragen zu allen anderen rheintypischen Eigenarten. 
Vielleicht hat der eine oder andere ja auch Interesse mal gemeinsam statt einsam die Puscheln zu schwingen.


----------



## laverda (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Rhein*

Hi Flifis, 
hier gleich mein erster Beitrag: 
Im Rhein gibt es offensichtlich Süßwassergarnelen. 
Hat einer von euch es schon mal mit einer Shrimp-Fly im Rhein probiert?


----------



## roland rautenberg (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Rhein*

Hallo, wir gehen auch schon mal mit der Streamerrute an den Rhein(Düsseldorf) in den Buhnenfeldern auf Zander Barsch und Hecht. Dafür haben sich Puppenhaarstreamer  in verschiedenen  größen als die absoluten  Topstreamer rauskristallisiert, Diese  Streamer binde ich selbst und gestalte sie mit der Airbrushpistole mit Wassserfester Acrylfarbe. Viel spass beim Nachbinden
Roland


----------



## laverda (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Rhein*



roland rautenberg schrieb:


> Hallo, wir gehen auch schon mal mit der Streamerrute an den Rhein(Düsseldorf) in den Buhnenfeldern auf Zander Barsch und Hecht. Dafür haben sich Puppenhaarstreamer  in verschiedenen  größen als die absoluten  Topstreamer rauskristallisiert, Diese  Streamer binde ich selbst und gestalte sie mit der Airbrushpistole mit Wassserfester Acrylfarbe. Viel spass beim Nachbinden
> Roland



Hi Roland, 
da angelst du ja mit genau den gleichen Puscheln wie ich. Woher beziehst du dein Haarmaterial, es scheint, dass die etwas länger sind, als das von mir verwendete mit maximaler Haarlänge von 7 cm. 
Das mit der Airbrushmethode finde ich eine super Idee. Wenn ich jetzt allerdings auch noch anfange, im Wohnzimmer zu "lackieren", hab ich ein kleines Problem mit Frau, Kind und Hund. |supergri 
Bei Interesse schaut doch mal hier rein  http://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=1258&pictureid=11444


----------



## niclodemus (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Rhein*

Hallo laverda,

würde mich gern in diesen Fred einklinken. Ich fische zwar nicht am Rhein sondern an der Elbe bei Magdeburg, die Bedingungen und Bestände sollten jedoch ähnlich sein. 


> Gesucht werden z.B. Fliegen, Streamer, Gerätetipps, Grundsätzliches zum Angeln zwischen und auf den Buhnen, vor Packlage usw., aber auch Anmerkungen, Erfahrungen und Fragen zu allen anderen rheintypischen Eigenarten.


Das ist genau das was mich auch interessieren würde! Bis jetzt war ich nämlich nicht wirklich erfolgreich, habe mir aber vorgenommen, die Elbe mit der Fliege zu "bezwingen" egal wie lang es dauert.;+

lg André#h


----------



## stefannn87 (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Rhein*

Hört sich gut an 
Denke ich schau auch mal am Rhein vorbei, jedoch muss ich mir vorerst noch die passenden Streamer zulegen.

Geht im Rhein AFTMA von 6?


----------



## Pinn (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Rhein*



laverda schrieb:


> Hi Flifis,
> ich bin nun seit einiger Zeit mit der Fliegenrute und Streamern am Rhein linksseitig zwischen Duisburg und Rheinberg unterwegs, fange hier schon mal Zander, Barsch, Aland. Der richtige Durchbruch zum regelmäßigen und gezielten Fang fehlt aber noch. An den Streamern liegt es wohl nicht, im Baggersee fange ich damit besser als z.B. mit Gufi.
> Da der Rhein fürs Fliegenfischen bestimmt kein 0-8-15 Gewässer ist, mache ich hier mal dieses Thema auf.
> Gesucht werden z.B. Fliegen, Streamer, Gerätetipps, Grundsätzliches zum Angeln zwischen und auf den Buhnen, vor Packlage usw., aber auch Anmerkungen, Erfahrungen und Fragen zu allen anderen rheintypischen Eigenarten.
> Vielleicht hat der eine oder andere ja auch Interesse mal gemeinsam statt einsam die Puscheln zu schwingen.



Hallo Laverda,

ich finde Du hast da ein klasse Thema aufgemacht! #h

Ich selber bin ein begeisterter aber leider nur unterdurchschnittlich guter Fliegenfischer, der immer nach Gelegenheiten sucht, seine Fertigkeiten und Erfolge etwas zu verbessern.

Es würde mich freuen, wenn dieser Thread dazu führt, dass wir uns auch mal am Rhein treffen! Ich bin dieses verlängerte Wochenende allerdings nicht vor Ort, sondern fische an der Saale.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## stefannn87 (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Rhein*

Da wäre ich auch für.
Kann nur leider keine Erfahrungen in sachen FLiegenfischen mitbringen, jedoch hör und seh ich mir gerne die hohe Kunst des Fliegenfischens an


----------



## WaveLord (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Rhein*

Hallo,

würd mir das auch ganz gern mal ansehen wenn ihr mal los zieht..#h

Nehm dann aber meine Spinnrute mit..|rolleyes

Liebe Grüße..


----------



## laverda (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Rhein*



niclodemus schrieb:


> Hallo laverda,
> 
> würde mich gern in diesen Fred einklinken. Ich fische zwar nicht am Rhein sondern an der Elbe bei Magdeburg, die Bedingungen und Bestände sollten jedoch ähnlich sein.
> Das ist genau das was mich auch interessieren würde! Bis jetzt war ich nämlich nicht wirklich erfolgreich, habe mir aber vorgenommen, die Elbe mit der Fliege zu "bezwingen" egal wie lang es dauert.;+
> ...



Hi Andre, 
vielleicht sollten wir diesen Fred in "Fliegenfischen in großen deutschen Flüssen" umbenennen. Klar gehören Fragen und Anregungen zu Elbe, Main, Donau....... aufgrund der sehr ähnlichen Gewässercharakteristik auch hierhin. 
Hier mal meine Gerätezusammenstellung: 
Rute, Rolle Klasse 7/8, meistens 8er WF Sinktipp, 1m ~ 0,25 mm Vorfach, Haarstreamer 3 - 12 cm, Hakengröße 8 - 1/0, teilweise mit Bleieinlage. 
Meistens angel ich watend zwischen den Buhnen in 1 - 2,5 m Wassertiefe oder auf der Buhne stromabwärts im Stillwasserbereich zwischen Haupt und Kehrströmung. 
Bei tieferem Wasser und/oder Packlage am Ufer auch gerne längs der Buhne in der Kehrströmung und der Buhnen-Uferecke. 
Im Gegensatz zum Baggersee, habe ich das Gefühl, dass die Fänge im Rhein mehr oder weniger zufällig erfolgen, einen Zusammenhang zwischen Angelstellen und Fangergebnissen kann ich noch nicht so wirklich erkennen. Vielleicht hat hier ja jemand einen Tipp, auf welche Stellen es sich wirklich lohnt zu konzentrieren. Damit meine ich nicht die öffentliche Preisgabe irgendwelcher persönlicher Hotspots (gerne aber per PN, ich schweige, wenn nötig, wie ein Grab |supergri), sondern generelle Empfehlungen, welche Merkmale Fangalarm auslösen könnten. 
Ich denke, es gibt eine ganze Reihe Flifis, die ein paar Tipps der "Profis" brauchen könnten.


----------



## niclodemus (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Rhein*

Hi Laverda,

...keine schlechte Idee. 
zu mir: ich fische an der Elbe mit einer #7 10Ft. Dabei habe ich folgende methoden ausprobiert. 1. Mit der Nymphe an 3-4m Vorfach und vor einer Sandbank direkt an der Strömungskante. Es gab ne Menge Bisse, allerdings auf Grund der hohen Strömungsgeschwindigkeit viele versaut (Schnurbogen). 2. Mit der Nassfliege vom Buhnenkopf stromauf in den "Einlauf" des Rückstroms (bis jetzt wenig Bisse)3. Mit der Nassfliege stromab in den "Auslauf" des Rückstroms bis zur Hauptströmung. (wenig Bisse) 4. mit dem Streamer (klein wg. Schonzeit) überall - nichts ;+. Ja, so ein wenig ärgert mich die Elbe schon #d zumal es an den kleineren Bächen mit Nymphe und/oder Nassfliege ganz gut läuft.

gruß André


----------



## laverda (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Rhein*



stefannn87 schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an
> Denke ich schau auch mal am Rhein vorbei, jedoch muss ich mir vorerst noch die passenden Streamer zulegen.
> 
> Geht im Rhein AFTMA von 6?



Hi Stefan, 
es geht alles, fragt sich nur, worauf und mit welchen Fliegen oder Streamern du angeln möchtest. 
Für normale Zander ist 6er Gerät das untere Limit, Aland und Barsch ist i.O., bei großen Barben und Hechten könnte das 6er Gerät etwas unterdimensioniert sein, zumal wenn die Möglichkeit besteht, dass die in die Hauptströmung flüchten (Nähe Buhnenkopf!). Sollte während des Drills eines größeren Fisches ein Schubverband der Herkulesklasse vorbeiziehen, ist ein 6er Gerät auch zwischen den Buhnen sehr schnell am Limit. 
Es sollen auch schon kleinere Welse auf Streamer gebissen haben und dann hat man auch bei einem 8er Gerät die Gelegenheit Grenzen zu testen, wie gut Angler und Gerät aufeinander abgestimmt sind.


----------



## stefannn87 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Rhein*

Dann hoff ich mal, dass keine Kapitalen Barben oder Hechte bzw Welse auf meine Streamer beißen 
Ansonsten bekommt meine Backing halt mal was zu tun 

Bin mal gespannt, wenn ich an diesem WE meine ersten Würfe mache, was passiert


----------



## Tewi (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Rhein*

@stefannn87:

dann bin ich ja mal auf einen kl. bericht von dir gespannt nach dem angeln!


----------



## laverda (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Rhein*

Hi Rheinfischer, 
schön, dass das Echo so positiv ist. 
Hätte jemand Lust und Zeit, zu einen gemeinsamen Gang zum Streamern? 
Vorschlag: Treffpunkt linksrheinisch entweder Fähre Orsoy oder besser noch ein Stückchen weiter stromabwärts im Binsheimer Feld, da kann man dann die Buhnen rheinauf, rheinab abklappern. Parken am Wasser kein Problem und nach einem kurzen Fussmarsch hat man die Strecke fast für sich alleine. 
Termin nach Absprache.


----------



## Tewi (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Rhein*

also ich bin dabei!!!!!!:vik:


----------



## stefannn87 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Rhein*



Tewi schrieb:


> @stefannn87:
> 
> dann bin ich ja mal auf einen kl. bericht von dir gespannt nach dem angeln!


War mit der Fliege für nen paar Würfe am RHK 
Sagen wir mal so, nach den ersten Wurf fragte ich mich wo meine Fliege war, entweder hinter mit in ner Pflanze, in eines der soizidgefährdeten Schwalben, oder in einer der Hunde die da rumgelaufen sind 

Naja, mit der zweite Fliege sollte es besser laufen.
Rangefummelt und weiter gings!
Geschwungen wie ein Berserker mit der Axt aber nicht wirklich weit geworfen. Maximal 3 Meter vor mir blieb die Schnur dann in der Luft stehen und landete des öfteren auf einen Knubbel aufs Wasser, das kann damit zu tun haben, dass es doch etwas windig war...
Nach ca 20min hab ich meine Angel weggepackt und doch wieder weiter mit dem Gufi gemacht 

Habe mir eben ein paar Streamer und Fliegen gekauft und versuche gleich nochmal das Werfen zu lernen 
Habe mir auch nun ein paar Tipps angeschaut, mal sehen wie das klappen wird.

Im übrigen wäre ich für kleine Guides oä sehr dankbar, ausserdem würde ich natürlich auch kommen wenn ihr was am Rhein starten wollt 
Cool, das soviele hier aus der Ecke kommen


----------



## Camouflage (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Rhein*

hey jungs,..
ich bin auch dabei,... 
n bissal die rapfen ärgern,... ;-)
allerdings bin ich ab morgen erstmal bis sonntag an der lippe unterwegs,...
liebe grüße,
nils


----------



## stefannn87 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Rhein*

Also ich bin auch bei Sonntag weg, unzwar an der Nordsee in Holland 
Danach gerne!


----------



## Torsten Rühl (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Rhein*

Ich gehe auch öfters am Rhein fischen.
Zielfisch Nummer eins ist dabei der Rapfen.
Fische dabei aber meist Oberflächenköder.

Den Bereich den ich befische ist meist Duisburg bis Emmerich.

Leider habe ich wenig Zeit am Wochenende da ich mit Leuten am Wasser stehe.
Bin aber in der Woche offen für Terminabsprachen.


----------



## laverda (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Rhein*

Hi Torsten, 
Duisburg bis Emmerich ist genau richtig! 
Dazwischen liegt doch die Fährverbindung Walsum-Orsoy!
Es scheint, dass Haarstreamer zum tieferen Fischen in Grundnähe auf Zander, Barsch und Hecht bei einigen von uns die Köder der Wahl sind und Bindetipps dazu sind im board vorhanden. 

Wie sehen denn deine Puscheln für Rapfen aus? ;+

Ich persönlich habe es auch noch nie auf Rapfen probiert. #c


----------



## Torsten Rühl (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Rhein*

Ich fische meist an der Oberfläche auf Rapfen.

Diese Gurgler benutze ich in der Regel:
http://www.fischundfang.de/456,1736/


----------



## stefannn87 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Rhein*

Ich bin wieder aus mein Wochenendurlaub zurück und hoffe nun mal mit euch zusammen nen paar Stündchen am Rhein mit der Fliege zu verbringen 
Also ich wäre für unter der Woche, bis Samstag soll es ja schön und rehct windstill bleiben...
Also Dienstag bis Freitag könnte ich gerne mal mit an den Rhein hier in Duisburg kommen 

PS: Habe in den letzten Tagen etwas mehr mit der Fliege angeln können und wer ahette es gedacht?
konnte einen Barsch in Holland am See Madestein und eine Scholle vor dem Scheveninger Haven überlisten :vik:

Fliegenfischen ist schon ne echt spaßige Sache!!!


----------



## BigEarn (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Rhein*

Na super, jetzt habe ich all mein Fliegengedöns schön ordentlich in Neuseeland eingelagert und langweile mich ein paar Kilometer von Wesel entfernt, während ihr vom Fligenfischen im Rhein schwärmt. :c Wenn das so weiter geht schnappe ich mir doch noch die neue LeCie #5 und binde mir ein paar ordentliche Welsstreamer. Dann geht's rund im Walsumer Warmwasser :vik:


----------



## Tewi (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Rhein*

hallo torsten r. und laverda,

könnt ihr schon nen termin sagen unter der woche zum fischen?

@all:

also fr. oder samstag würde ich gern an den rhein zum fischen macht mal nen paar vorschläge wo und wann!
ich bin aus geldern...


----------



## laverda (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Rhein*

Hi Rhein-Flifis, 
dieser Freitag ist bei mir noch nicht so toll, Ferien sind erst ab nächste Woche Do. 
Ich könnte daher erst gegen Abend nach 19:00 Uhr am Wasser sein. Es ist zwar bis fast 23:00 hell, da könnte ich höchstens nachkommen.
Samstag wäre besser und bei mir ab 16:00 Uhr möglich. 
Gut 6 Stunden Streamer schwingen müsste für´s erste Treffen reichen. 
Als Treffpunkt schlage ich daher Samstag 17:00 Uhr Binsheimer Feld vor. 

Genaue Anfahrbeschreibung zum Treffpunkt poste ich euch bei Zusage per PN. 












Der Kleine von gestern abend will endlich auch mal am Hut trocknen.


----------



## laverda (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Rhein*



BigEarn schrieb:


> Na super, jetzt habe ich all mein Fliegengedöns schön ordentlich in Neuseeland eingelagert und langweile mich ein paar Kilometer von Wesel entfernt, während ihr vom Fligenfischen im Rhein schwärmt. :c Wenn das so weiter geht schnappe ich mir doch noch die neue LeCie #5 und binde mir ein paar ordentliche Welsstreamer. Dann geht's rund im Walsumer Warmwasser :vik:



Hi BigEarn
Was treibt einen Kiwi denn nach Wesel? 
Sind eure Welse am anderen Ende der Welt so klein, dass ihr da mit 5er Gerät klarkommt? |kopfkrat


----------



## BigEarn (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Rhein*



laverda schrieb:


> Hi BigEarn
> Was treibt einen Kiwi denn nach Wesel?
> Sind eure Welse am anderen Ende der Welt so klein, dass ihr da mit 5er Gerät klarkommt? |kopfkrat



Die liebe Familie, die auch mal besuch bekommen will nach 3 Jahren Kiwiland :q Welse wirst du in Neuseeland lange suchen, für die ist kein Platz bei den dicken Trutten  Sollten Welse auftauchen ist bei der Biosecurity glaube ich Alarmstufe Rot  angesagt.|smash:


----------



## Tewi (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Rhein*



laverda schrieb:


> Hi Rhein-Flifis,
> 
> Samstag wäre besser und bei mir ab 16:00 Uhr möglich.
> Gut 6 Stunden Streamer schwingen müsste für´s erste Treffen reichen.
> Als Treffpunkt schlage ich daher Samstag 17:00 Uhr Binsheimer Feld vor.



bin auf jeden dabei!!!#6


----------



## stefannn87 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Rhein*

Ich nciht, kann wie gesgat am Wochenende nciht, da ich bis 20 Uhr arbeiten muss...
Höchstens nächste Woche, da ist übrigens auch Sommerferienbeginn!!! :g


----------



## laverda (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Rhein*



stefannn87 schrieb:


> Ich nciht, kann wie gesgat am Wochenende nciht, da ich bis 20 Uhr arbeiten muss...
> Höchstens nächste Woche, da ist übrigens auch Sommerferienbeginn!!! :g



Eben drum, 6 Wochen von Mo bis Fr entspannen statt zu knechten |supergri


----------



## stefannn87 (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Rhein*



laverda schrieb:


> Eben drum, 6 Wochen von Mo bis Fr entspannen statt zu knechten |supergri


 
Und deshalb finden wir auch noch ganz bestimmt nen Tag an dem wir den Rhein unsicher machen


----------



## drogba (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am Rhein*

mit ner 6er auf döbel?|bigeyes


----------



## Truttafriend (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am Rhein*

locker bleiben...der Tröt ist fast sieben Jahre alt.


----------



## laverda (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am Rhein*



Truttafriend schrieb:


> locker bleiben...der Tröt ist fast sieben Jahre alt.



Hi Truttafriend, 
da dieser Fred so alt ist, habe ich den nicht gefunden und selbst das Thema Fliegenfischen IM Rhein vor ein paar Wochen aufgemacht. Vielleicht sollten wir besser diese beiden identischen Themen zusammenlegen.


----------



## laverda (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Rhein*

Hi Flifis, 
am Wochenende gab´s leider nur einen kleinen Zander und einige nicht verwertete Bisse auf Streamer. 
Trotzdem war es mal wieder ein supertolles Angeln.


----------



## stefannn87 (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Rhein*

Immerhin nicht Fischlos  und wenns dann noch spaß macht... Was will man mehr? |rolleyes

Hab gestern auch für ner knappen Stunde am Rheinhernekanal an der Steinpackung entlang gefischt, unzwar mit sinkender Spitze und 10er Streamer. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass oft Barsche bis 20 cm nachgeschwommen sind, auch oft gleich 2-3 gleichzeitig, nur haben diese nicht gebissen...

Woran, liegt das? Ich habe mit solchen Streamern gefischt
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Schwarz und Orange waren meine Farben, habe recht langsam geführt mit intensiven aber feinen Zupfbewegungen.

PS: Ist es Ratsam den Streamer zu beschweren um leichter am Grund entlang zu fischen?


----------



## Truttafriend (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am Rhein*



laverda schrieb:


> Hi Truttafriend,
> da dieser Fred so alt ist, habe ich den nicht gefunden und selbst das Thema Fliegenfischen IM Rhein vor ein paar Wochen aufgemacht. Vielleicht sollten wir besser diese beiden identischen Themen zusammenlegen.




Hab ich zusammengeführt #h


----------



## Tewi (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Rhein*



laverda schrieb:


> Hi Flifis,
> am Wochenende gab´s leider nur einen kleinen Zander und einige nicht verwertete Bisse auf Streamer.
> Trotzdem war es mal wieder ein supertolles Angeln.



ja kann ich nur bestätigen, war einfach nur geil!!!!!

hier noch zwei bilder:










#h#h#h


----------



## Wildlachs (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Rhein*

Zum Ende hin schneller füren .... oder mit zwei Fliegen hintereinander fischen ,
wegen dem Futterneid...
brobiers aus ..liebe Grüße


----------



## stefannn87 (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am Rhein*

Mein erster Fisch am Rhein mit der Fliegenrute 

Wann gehts denn m,al wieder ans Wasser?


----------



## laverda (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am Rhein*

Stephan,
Petri zu diesem schönen Burschen #6, 
da weißt du jetzt, wie dein Streamer aussehen könnte. |supergri 

Trotzdem schön, dass hier nicht nur Fische der Sternstunden gemeldet werden. So bleibt der Fred am Leben.  

Zum nächsten Rheingang: Fahre jetzt los, um ein paar von mir bis dato unbefischte Buhnen zu inspizieren. (Rute ist auch dabei)


----------



## laverda (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am Rhein*

Hi Rhein-Flifis, 
letztes Mal bin ich leider Schneider geblieben und der Wind machte es mir wirklich schwer aber 
es war je eh zunächst nur ein Erkundungsgang mit nur wenigen Würfen pro Stelle. 
Der tolle Fang von Stefan inspirierte mich, es beim nächsten mal mit einer Plüddergrundel zu probieren: 






http://www.anglerboard.de/board/picture.php?albumid=1258&pictureid=15069


----------



## stefannn87 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am Rhein*



laverda schrieb:


> Hi Rhein-Flifis,
> letztes Mal bin ich leider Schneider geblieben und der Wind machte es mir wirklich schwer aber
> es war je eh zunächst nur ein Erkundungsgang mit nur wenigen Würfen pro Stelle.
> Der tolle Fang von Stefan inspirierte mich, es beim nächsten mal mit einer Plüddergrundel zu probieren:
> ...




Wenn das Ding nicht haargenau so aussieht wie meine Koppe 

Mit dem Wind momentan ises nicht einfach mit der Fliege auf ner akzeptablen Distanz zu kommen... Naja fahre am Dienstag nach Ägypten ans Rote Meer, leider passt meine Fliegenrute nicht ins Gepäckt und Handgepäck ist ne Angel glaube ich verboten...

Bis dann


----------



## Angel Experte (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am Rhein*

wie kann man am Rhein gut auf Rotaugen und Brassen mit der Fliegenrute angeln?


----------



## Reiner Rist (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am Rhein*

Schön diese Themenseite aus 2002 wieder aufleben zu lassen.

Ich war mit meiner Lachs-Zweihand Hardy-Rute in Duisburg gegenüber
von ThyssenKrupp unterwegs.
Mit Hechtstreamer hab ich einen Wels von 1.028 mm gelandet,von einem
Buhnenkopf zum Ufer.
AFTMA 9 sinktip am Ende 25er Vorfachspitze.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am Rhein*

Glaube ich dir nicht.


----------



## Reiner Rist (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am Rhein*

Ja dann nicht!
habe ich mit meinen 35 Jahren Fliegenfischenerfahrung (Ein und Zwei-Hand) schon öfters gehabt.
z.B. in der Lippe bei Lünen dieses Jahr  kürzlich 807 mm Wels.
Bin nicht der Typ mit 54 Jahren der hier ein vormacht.


----------



## AGV Furrer (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am Rhein*

Davon abgesehen das immer mal wieder der ein oder andere Wels beim Fliegenfischen, mit Streamer die für Hecht oder Zander gedacht sind, gehakt wird, wäre ein Angabe von z.B. 1 m glaubhafter und eindeutiger als die Angabe 1.028 mm (oder 807 mm, was 80,7 cm, oder 80 cm und 7 millimeter entspricht).

Denn schon alleine diese Millimeterangaben erzeugen Zweifel, da wohl niemand einen Fisch so exakt vermisst, bzw. vermessen kann.


----------



## Reiner Rist (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am Rhein*

Kennt Ihr Handlesergeräte!?
benutze ich seit 2 Jahren.
Man hält es vorne ans Maul und hinten am Schwanz (einen Stock  oder die Rute  oder einen Stein oder was auch immer )und schon hat man die mm-Angabe.


----------



## AGV Furrer (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am Rhein*

Klar, und dazu ZWEI Wasserwaagen damit sowohl das Lesegerät als auch der Stock/Stein wirklich im senkrecht gehalten werden.
Und den Fisch vorher natürlich auch schön glatt auslegen/ausstreichen und dabei vor allem auf einen total ebenen Untergrund achten. 
Denn jede "Delle" im Fisch, durch ein Loch oder einen Ast unter diesem, würde zwangsläufig zu einem falschen Messergebnis führen.


----------



## aalk47 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am Rhein*

meinst du einen handlEser oder handlAser?

also einen handlEser hat meine rumaenische wahrsagerin, 
die ich einmal im jahr auf dem oertlichen rummel treffe.

einen handlAser habe ich mir neulich gekauft, 
weil mir die damen die 35.209463 cm 'warm' nie glauben wollten.


----------



## stichling-hunter (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am Rhein*



aalk47 schrieb:


> weil mir die damen die 35.209463 cm 'warm' nie glauben wollten.


Vieleicht weil sie i.d.R. einiges mehr gewohnt sind 


.


----------



## stefannn87 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am Rhein*

Ich werde jetzt gleich mal wieder meine "Fliegenrute" rausholen und mal sehen was für Streamer und fliegen ich noch so im Kasten hab.
Dann für nen Stündchen am Kanal, ggf ergibt sich ja was schönes  Jemand nen Farbtipp bei den Verhältnissen heute?
22Grad, WIndstill, 65%LF das Gebiet is Rhein Herne Kanal und Steinpackung. Viel aktivität am Rand mit viel Brutfisch.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am Rhein*

Da würde ich Motorenöl-Farbe empfehlen, also natürlich die von gebrauchtem Diesel-Motorenöl; kein unbenutzes Öl.


----------



## stefannn87 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am Rhein*

Meinste?
Gibt schon echt tolle Kackwürste hier :vik:


----------



## Truttafriend (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am Rhein*

Kinderkram! Ist das zu heiss für vernünftige Diskussionen?
Lasst mal das geflame.


----------



## tommig (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am Rhein*

Wenn´s raubt, solltest Du versuchen mit kleinen Fischchen-Streamern dabei zu sein :q 
Bei mir am Fluß geht in den Abendstunden Weiß am besten. Unbeschwert und schnell gestrippt verführt die Rapfen. Mit Messingaugen und langsam, leicht jiggend geführt, funktioniert gut auf Barsche und dicke Döbel
Gruß, Thomas.


----------



## stefannn87 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am Rhein*

Und die länge in etwa 3cm?
Gestern zB hatte ich mit Fliege kein Fischkontakt, mit Gufi aber umso besseren. Muss aber auch sagen, dass ich von Grund auf ein Spinnfischer bin und nur nebenher zur Abwechslung mit der Fliegenrute meine 10Meter würfe mache |rolleyes


----------



## Mr. Sprock (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am Rhein*



stefannn87 schrieb:


> Meinste?
> Gibt schon echt tolle Kackwürste hier :vik:



Nicht jeder Fliegenwerfer kennt die Farbe "motoroil".
Daher die genaue Beschreibung.
Eine Farbe, welche die Grundel ganz gut imitiert.


----------



## Philip.R (2. September 2010)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am Rhein*

Jetzt hätte ich auch noch mal eine Frage.

Ich fische noch nicht sonderlich lange mit der Fliege... hätte vielleicht jemand lust mal mit mir zum Rhein zu gehen?  mir fehlt en Mitangler   meine Eltern sind da nicht sehr motiviert desshalb wäre das vielleicht ne ganz coole sache wenn sich en kleines Grüppchen finden würde zum fischen mit der Fliege...  

es geht um den Rhein in Köln, an den Polleriwesen am besten, oder da in der nähe 

hoffe hier findet sich jemand |supergri


----------



## ZebraZ1 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am Rhein*

Hallo,
ich fische sehr oft an der Ruhr und möchte gerne es mal mit der Fliege probieren.Welche Rutenstärke emfehlt ihr.
Wie tief bietet ihr die Nymphen an.Welche Vorfachlänge? 
Wird eine schwimmende oder sinkende Schnur verwendet.
Ich würde mich sehr über ein paar Tipps freuen.

MFD Dieter


----------



## marcellus07 (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am Rhein*

auch wenn der Thread veraltet ist.
Ich würde gerne mit der Fliegenrute an den Rhein.

Ist es lohnenswert mit der Fliegenrute an Buhnen mit auftreibender Schnur - 2,5m Vorfach und einer Nymphe zu fischen? Habe nicht viel Plan davon und hätte gerne ein Paar Tipps..


----------



## fugs (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am Rhein*

Hi Marcellus
Fische am Rhein bei Zurzach (Schweiz), oft mit Streamer. Vorzugsweise mit Zweihand- und Switchruten. Zielfische sind bei uns die Forellen (Bach und Regenbogen), Hechte, Barben, Alet (Döbel). Kenne den Rhein auf deiner Höhe nicht nehme aber an, dass es dort zander gibt? Auf was hast du es abgesehen? Grundsätzlich wirst du mit Nymphe und Trockenschnur deine fische fangen.... Das Vorfach würd ich allerdings länger wählen (9-10 fuss....)

Gruss 
Zoran


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am Rhein*

Bei uns im Raum sind einige Fliegenfischer am Rhein unterwegs.
Meistens wird mit Streamer auf Raubfische und Rapfen oder mit Nassfliegen oder Nymphen auf Barbe, Nase usw. gefischt.

Die Jungs sind teilweise sehr erfolgreich, während wir mit den üblichen Ködern blanken fangen die oft die schönsten Fische.

Gefischt wird mit 7er und 8er Ruten, je nach Ködergrößen und oft mit schweren Sinkschnüren.


----------



## marcellus07 (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am Rhein*

Auf Zander habe ich es nicht abgesehn.
Ich würde gerne mit Nymphen auf Nasen, Barben, Döbel etc. gehen.

Ist dafür eine schwimmende Schnur + 3m monofilem Vorfach geeignet?

kann ich bei starker Strömung noch ein Spaltblei vor die Nymphe klemmen?


----------



## fugs (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am Rhein*

Hi Marcellus
Das geht so klar. Ich fische beim Nyphenfischen oft durchgehende Mono und mache ein Tppet dran. 
Schrotblei davor klemmen geht gut um schenller runter zu kommen und tiefe Löcher  Auszufischen.


----------



## EgonEcke (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am Rhein*

Schrotblei? Das wirft sich doch wie ein Sack mit Muscheln.
Was spricht gegen eine Kopfperle aus Tungsten?


----------



## marcellus07 (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am Rhein*

ich werde es erstmal ohne Schrotblei versuchen. Eins dran klemmen kann ich nachher immer noch.

Ich kann die Nymphe dann auch ruhig Stromab ne Zeit lang abtreiben lassen oder? Ich werde ja sehen ob was hängen bleibt..


----------



## fugs (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am Rhein*

Hi Egon Ecke
Vorteil ist die flexibilitätä bei Schrotblei.
Zugegeben ist es nicht Ellegant, aber durchaus praktisch wenn sonst keine beschwerten Nyphen zur Hand sind.:g


----------



## GoFlyFishing (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am Rhein*

Hallo, 

für solche Situationen in denen ich ebenfalls eine flexible Lösung brauche und ne Nymphe/nen Streamer unbedingt schwerer machen will, habe ich immer Tungsten-Knete dabei. 

Vorteil: gegenüber Schrotblei - man kann die Knete direkt an den Nymphen oder Streamer Kopf anbringen, so hat man ein eleganteres Werfen, als wenn ein Blei irgendwo am Vorfach hängt. Außerdem kann man die Knete ohne das Vorfach umzumontieren (wie beim Schrotblei) auch einfach wieder abmachen. Auch lässt sich die Knete besser dosieren. Zudem ist Tungsten im Gegensatz zu Blei umweltfreundlich. Nachteil gegenüber Schrotblei: wenn man nicht sauber anknetet, kann sich die Knete irgendwann wieder lösen - war aber bei mir nur selten der Fall.

Viele Grüße, 
Simon.


----------



## EgonEcke (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am Rhein*

Dann würde ich lieber zu Polyleader grefen. Das ist ein (clear bis schwarz- durch Tungstenstaub) Vorfach, das es in verschiedenen Sinkstufen gibt.


----------



## GoFlyFishing (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am Rhein*

Hallo Egon, 

an Flüssen wie dem Rhein, sicherlich, da hast du recht. Da weiß man schließlich von vorneherein dass man runter will/muss. 

Hab mich da vielleicht ohne mich zu erklären etwas zu voreilig in die Rhein-Diskussion eingebracht; denn bei mir im Voralpenland an niedrigen und klaren Forellenflüssen ist es so, dass ich manchmal 200m Bach mit der Trockenen befische, und plötzlich vor einem 4 auf 4m Gumpen stehe, vielleicht 2m tief. Da wechsel ich einfach auf Nymphe, und falls die aufgrund des Vorfachs oder anderer Umstände nicht tief genug runter geht, kurzer Griff in die Tasche, Knete, gut is. Für die 15Min Gumpen abfischen schlauf ich kein Polyleader ein, und schlauf es nicht wieder aus, wenn ich dann nach dem Gumpen wieder nur 80cm Wassertiefe hab... 

Aus dieser Perspektive kannst du das sicherlich nachvollziehen. 

Grüße, 
Simon


----------



## fugs (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am Rhein*

Hi Egon
Auf Polyleader greif ich zurück beim streamern. Für das Nymphenfischen in der dead drift brauche ich es nie.


----------



## EgonEcke (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am Rhein*

Okay.


----------

